# Another Issue!!! No 12V Power At All.



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

I am about ready to go crazy right now. I've never had such bad luck with a camper in my life. I finally figured out my water leak and got the camper buttoned up yesterday. I drove the camper to the local race track as I always do for the nascar race and pulled in as normal. I went to extend my slides and there was no power. Nothing, no lights, the instrument level panel wouldn't light up or anything. The camper has been plugged in at my house for over 3 weeks continuously without use. I figured maybe the battery was dead, so I plugged into my truck to extend the slides at least and still nothing. Now I'm starting to get annoyed.

This is what I know-

- the camper works fine when plugged into a 110v source.
- As soon as the 110v source is unplugged from the camper, all lights dim for 4-5 seconds and go completely black. 
- When plugged in, the battery level indicator indicates full.
- All fuses in the fuse panel (under the stove) are installed and in proper working order. 
- I tried direct jumping the camper from my truck battery with jumper cables. Still nothing.
- I tried hard jumping the cables from my truck battery, nothing either.
- all connections seem tight and secure.

I honestly have no idea what is wrong. I cannot find anything amiss, but it seems like there is a main break in 12v power somewhere after the battery but before any of the elecrical portions. The camper is literally dead unless it is plugged into land power. Is there a 12v override switch somewhere that I'm missing or an in-line fuse that may have popped that I cannot find?

Please help me, as I am dry camping from Thursday-Monday this week and will be royally screwed without 12v electric.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Have you checked your main 12 volt fuse near the battery? Follow the + cable from the battery toward the frame of the camper and you should find it there. I believe ours is under a red rubber cover.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Have you checked your main 12 volt fuse near the battery? Follow the + cable from the battery toward the frame of the camper and you should find it there. I believe ours is under a red rubber cover.


That would be the auto reset thermal breaker and it is also the first place I would look. You will need a volt meter to check if there is a voltage drop across the posts of the braker.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

I have two of those. They don't look like a typical fuse though, so I wasn't sure what they were. They are oriented in such a way that main goes to one post (left post if you are looking at the camper box from the tongue), then jumps to the second fuse left post, and then a series of wires exit from the right posts.

If those are bad, where do I get replacements on the quick? What are the potential risks of just bypassing the fuses altogether for a long weekend of camping in a pinch?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You should be able to get a replacement at any auto parts store, rv center, truck stop. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> You should be able to get a replacement at any auto parts store, rv center, truck stop. James


X2, they are an automotive part. Auto Resetting Circuit breaker.

If I were to bypass, I'd put in a big inline fuse. There should be some sort of safety net for the electrical supply.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Check your battery ground connection to the frame too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

did you buy the trailer new?

If now, any chance the previous owner installed a battery cutoff switch?


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

that was it guys, thanks sooooo much. one of the two fuses were junk- no continuity when hooked or empty loaded. i found a 40a one at camping world (they didnt carry 50's...), installed it and all is happy with the world. a stupid little 5 dollar part caused a ton of frustraation...

thanks a lot guys...


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Good job! Now if that ever happens to me I'll know where to look first!


----------

